# Bosses set



## steve bellinger (Dec 2, 2014)

This is a set that my boss requested. PA burl goose and duck call. The goose call is a plastic tube, the duck is holly dyed black to match. find out in a bit if he likes them, as I'm bringing them to work with me in a min or so.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 2, 2014)

Looks great Steve

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Dec 2, 2014)

Yea, that's gonna earn ya points!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 2, 2014)

Great looking pair of calls !

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 2, 2014)

Twins! Very nice. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 2, 2014)

If he don't like them, send them to me. I like them.
Great job Steve. Beautiful Burl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jmurray (Dec 2, 2014)

How could he not like those

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## eaglea1 (Dec 2, 2014)

If I was your boss, I would be proud to own them. Great job, world class job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 2, 2014)

Sharp!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 2, 2014)

Thanks all. He must of liked them as he paid me what I had told him I sold these for a week or so a go.


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Dec 2, 2014)

I hope you lied and told him they were $500 calls! lol. 

Looks great. I wish my boss hunted. He's a cool guy, but we don't have a lot in common.


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 2, 2014)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I hope you lied and told him they were $500 calls! lol.
> 
> Looks great. I wish my boss hunted. He's a cool guy, but we don't have a lot in common.


No I told the truth, 30 each.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> No I told the truth, 30 each.




I know Zip about duck calls but I think that he got one helluva bargain.......


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 2, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> I know Zip about duck calls but I think that he got one helluva bargain.......


Mike I just do turnings for fun, if I sell some now and again that's just a bonus. Give most of my stuff away. Heck as a carpenter all my life I just LOVE wood. LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Mike I just do turnings for fun, if I sell some now and again that's just a bonus. Give most of my stuff away. Heck as a carpenter all my life I just LOVE wood. LOL



i get it- I do it for the love of the wood- My career was making that carpenter stuff look straight..........

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 2, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> i get it- I do it for the love of the wood- My career was making that carpenter stuff look straight..........


 Ha it ain't our fault we can't get and good wood any more.LOL I knew some plasters up in NY, that were just phenomenal. Seen him take a wall in one of our houses and make it look like a stone wall.


----------



## Kevin (Dec 2, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> No I told the truth, 30 each.



Steve those are beauties. And I see a business arangement in the future for us.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2014)

Yes if you can find plasterers that are not too stoned they can make stones- I agree the lumber we frame with now would go to the chipper when I worked at the sawmill in the 70's The trees they cut for studs would have gone to the pulp mill.



 





Whew Kathie better not see those cob webs or I will be on a ladder.


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 2, 2014)

Mike these plasters were in there late sixties, back in the early 80's. They we all Italian, and straight from Italy, when they moved here. This was up in Endicott NY, and yes they still had that real heavy accent. Buy the way looks like Italians aren't the only ones that can take plaster and turn it to stone. Great job. Now go get a latter and get them cob webs down before she see's them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 2, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> Mike these plasters were in there late sixties, back in the early 80's. They we all Italian, and straight from Italy, when they moved here. This was up in Endicott NY, and yes they still had that real heavy accent. Buy the way looks like Italians aren't the only ones that can take plaster and turn it to stone. Great job. Now go get a latter and get them cob webs down before she see's them.




She is only 5' too tall for her to see that far.  hope she doe not read that Doing the crazy stuff was the funnest. We did a cave for a wine cellar and in the same house we did all these rock walls and niches for all the stuffed animals the guy had. he had hunted all over the world. The framers tore their hair out doing all this insane crooked out of plumb stuff and we turned it into rocks and trees.Crazy but fun occupation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 2, 2014)

steve bellinger said:


> 30 each.



I get it Steve, but that's a steal for those! Great job!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 3, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Yes if you can find plasterers that are not too stoned they can make stones- I agree the lumber we frame with now would go to the chipper when I worked at the sawmill in the 70's The trees they cut for studs would have gone to the pulp mill.
> 
> View attachment 65251
> 
> ...


Mike yep this lumber we get now a days ain't worth crap. You can see in these pics of a house I built, can't even get the roof flat.

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 3, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Yes if you can find plasterers that are not too stoned they can make stones- I agree the lumber we frame with now would go to the chipper when I worked at the sawmill in the 70's The trees they cut for studs would have gone to the pulp mill.
> 
> View attachment 65251
> 
> ...


Mike yep this lumber we get now a days ain't worth crap. You can see in these pics of a house I built, can't even get the roof flat.

View attachment 65348 View attachment 65349


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 3, 2014)

Cool House Steve- Nice work. how many Sq ft? That is the kind of house we worked on- largest was 30,000 sq ft another was a 3rd home 15,000 sq ft. Had a olive wood serpentine bar with a 3" rounded edge 20' long. Beautiful. They were fun to work on. I miss the work- sure don't miss dealin with 30 employees -the regs and government............


----------



## steve bellinger (Dec 3, 2014)

This one was just under 12000 sf heated. I always like getting them started, but then it would get boaring as we did these from the ground up. Heck I'm getting to old now days, as everything in these are heavy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

